# Anyone else disappointed with the size of GTA 5 map?



## LegalizeNature420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I heard all this talk about how it's going to be "5x the size of GTA 4" and "3x the size of Red Dead Redemption", but I drove all the way around that thing in like 10 min! I think San Andreas was not only larger, but had better scenery. It's a big let down in that regard..


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't fucking care. There's more important things in life.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Sep 18, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Don't fucking care. There's more important things in life.


Like trolling rollitup.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought it was alright myself, i flew a helicopter around the map it seemed to take a while? I've been so stoned the past couple nights I can't even get to a mission, just keep running up to people and punching the crap out of them. I like the "hood" parts of the city, when you punch someone you get the whole gang after ya it's good laughs for sure!


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Like trolling rollitup.


he can have an opinion his opinion is that he doesnt care

i am not that interested in gta5, i think its all hyped up for no reason


----------



## xGrimace (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it out on pc or not?


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> he can have an opinion his opinion is that he doesnt care
> 
> i am not that interested in gta5, i think its all hyped up for no reason


Its def just another gta for sure! Give me a few weeks and it'll be collecting dust on my shelf. It is fun though, but only for so long.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

mmhm the majority of people dont even finish those games


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep still never finished one to this day! I just like punching people as I walk down the street. Or the online when it gets launched.


----------



## blacksun (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> he can have an opinion his opinion is that he doesnt care




Except that he kind of does, at least enough to post in/troll this thread.

And no pc version? 

Master race fail. :'(


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 18, 2013)

its hyped for a reason its GTAV damnit!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> its hyped for a reason its GTAV damnit!!!


im not impressed with those series there are far better games lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm the majority of people dont even finish those games


I rarely do any missions. I either play online or run from the police.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> he can have an opinion his opinion is that he doesnt care
> 
> i am not that interested in gta5, i think its all hyped up for no reason


So if someone began posting on rollitup that they "don't fucking care for cannabis", would you not consider that person a troll? Having opinions is perfectly fine, but don't enter a cannabis site and bash cannabis or the gaming section and bash gaming.


----------



## farmasensist (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the problem with the map is that half of it is just empty waste land that you can't really do anything with. There's a whole lot of desert and forest and not as much city. They didn't even have the san francisco or las Vegas cities and that was disappointing. Maybe they will expand or build on the map with some DLC


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 27, 2013)

I think it is bigger than san andreas.


----------

